# Sorting out my Tom Daniel collection (BIG pics)...



## Lemmy (Jun 27, 2010)

This was fun, though it was certainly a lot of work. So many kits, and multiples of many of them as well.

Anyway, it was cool to sort it all out and arrange it on shelves in an alpha-sorta-betical fashion.

The pics are spoilered for huge size:


* *

























* *

























* *

































I need just a few more kits to have all the TD-designed kits. I even have some prototypes, Tom's Testors slot car (the 1:24 scale Marauder), replicas of several of his patent application drawings, etc.

Yeah, I'm a mega-fan. Obsessed. It's fun.

Tomorrow I tackle the die-cast stuff and the rest of the Aurora (& more)monster kits..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lemmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's a few more pics...



* *


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Cool, Lemmy! A few years back I emailed back and forth with Tom for a while. Seemed like a real nice guy.

Did you know he designed the Munster Koach and Dragula while he was employed by George Barris? 

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice stuff! I remeber seeing the wild motorcycles back in the 1980's at the New Westminster Hobby Shop in British Columbia Canada when I was a boy. I have a few of the Tom Daniels kits, but not as many as you!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Dude! I would so love to have a 1/12 scale Red Baron! However, you and I differ in that I'm a builder, not a collector. I see all those boxes and start planning which I would build first...

That is a great set, though.


----------



## Lemmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh, I definitely build 'em, too. I'm retired and now have time to build them.....well, most of 'em. Maybe. But, that's a whole 'nother room in the house. 

I do have a big interest in "virgin" kits, though. I love to be the only one to open the celophane. :freak:


----------

